# Best contouring product(s) for NC30?



## Sti43 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi ladies ! I need your help. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I am trying to find a product with NO shimmer and works well for contouring. I am looking into the Natural MSFs (I use Medium right now) and seeing if these would work for contouring.

I am debating between the med-dark and dark. I do know how to contour, and have a 169 that I will use for this. I mostly want a natural looking contour so my face will look thinner and more defined.

Any recs/tips ladies??


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 4, 2007)

I am an NW25 and I use the MSF Natural in Medium all over.  I use the Dark to countour.  Because the MSF Naturals are so finely milled, they make a very natural and buildable contour product.   

You could also use the Beauty Powders, or Couture Mystery Powder (if you can get your hands on them).  They give the same effect as the MSF Naturals, as they are so finely milled and give that soft focus effect. I use a Dark Couture Powder or the Icon Diana BP in Smooth Harmony or the Icon Catherine BP in Softdew.  They work well.

Bronzers or blushes in shades like Coppertone, Blunt, Mocha and Tantone will work, but after using the MSF Naturals, Couture Powders and BPs, they pale in comparison.  Texture-wise, that is. 

Another good choice is the Cherche blushcreme.  I LOVE this colour.  It is amazing.  It doesn't look like much in the pot, but is gorgeous on. 

HTH


----------



## ette (Feb 4, 2007)

The Natural MSF's will be coming out again next month, and the dark one will be a great contour for you. HTH.


----------



## Sti43 (Feb 6, 2007)

I am gonna try the dark MSFs then. I have medium, and yeah, you do have to layer it for coverage. It's pretty sheer. Hope this ones the one!!


----------



## LMcConnell18 (Feb 6, 2007)

im nc30 and i dont know much about contouring... but i use refined golden and yogamode bp. ?? pretend this isnt here if its not what were talking about!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMcConnell18* 

 
_....pretend this isnt here if its not what were talking about!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol_

 
That was cute


----------



## crazy4lex04 (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm about an NC25 and i use the MAC Studio Stick (NW35). I put a little bit on the back of my hand and use brush 192 to apply it. It's a bit pricey, but it works really well for me and gives you great control... just make sure to blend when you use this.


----------

